# Basic Training Compared to Combat School



## Fu2M4n (16 Oct 2003)

Hey Fellas,

I Filled out the application and i‘m thinking of bringing it in tomorrow, I‘m Gonna join the Infantry. Now i know i could ask the recruiter tomorrow but i wanna hear it from people who‘ve gone through it, and will tell me the good and BAD of it.

Basic Training - Guess im just curious as to how hard its gonna be and if i should expect Worse from Battle School. 

I know the Push-ups Sit-ups Minimum is at 19 but how many can i expect to be doing during Basic?
How much running can i expect do be doing?

How hard do they make it Mentally? Should i actually be proud to get through basic or is Battle School gonna be 10 times worse?

Ive played sports in Provincial leagues all my life so it kept me in decent shape but ive slacked off alot in the last 2 years. So im just wondering if im gonna have enough time to train during the Processing time (anyone know how long it is these days? Recruiting officer told me it could take up to a year but ive also read that the PPCLI are extremely short right now)or should i play it safe and wait a month before applying. 

I‘ll pass the physical testing right now but i wanna excel in basic and anything after that. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Ray (17 Oct 2003)

hey bud
 basic is not that hard you will be tired but it‘s not that hard 10 weeks
 sq you will learn c7 again c9 c6 carl g and the radio do 2 weeks of feild and run and run when you think you‘r done running you will run again now that i‘ve done it it‘s not that hard but there will be times you think you can‘t do it but you will 
 BIQ 9 weeks now that is c7 mort all things feild you will realy have fun it‘s hard but if you have your mind at the right place you will get it keep your head up you will be fine i‘ve seen ****pumps make it.
just make sure this is the moc you like because it‘s not for everybody you will be cold and wet and full of mud running you ***  off not thinking your getting anyware but keep soldiering on !!!! 
  :gunner:


----------



## Ray (17 Oct 2003)

Recruit 
Member # 905 

Member Rated:
   posted 2002-07-31 15:43                        
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    http://www.cbc.ca/news/bigpicture/military/bootcamp.html    
and
     http://www.aboutbootcamps.com/militarybootcamps/index.html    
and a picture of st.jean base
    http://www.geocities.com/zuuba_2000/RGSEastern.html    

    http://members.tripod.com/~WSNBM/basic.html    
I ve look at all I can and this is what I came up with!!!!!!!
I hope it can help you  go back to date 2002 07 
and you will find all stuff (boot camp) basic training
     :soldier:


----------



## Fu2M4n (17 Oct 2003)

Striker,

Thanks for all the links. Some of them were very interesting and cleared alot of the questions i had. Looking forward to joining again.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ray (22 Oct 2003)

have fun 
and think big picture bud  :gunner:


----------

